# RWS 460 .22 magnum, should I buy?



## rscurtis

I want to blow away varmints in a big way what do you think of this gun?
RWS 460 .22 MAGNUM.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

To blow away varmints/pests you don't need a "magnum." It's a matter of "want" not "need." In airgunning sometimes less is more. RWS460 is a decent gun but takes LOTS of practice to shoot accurately. Why? Hold sensitivity and extra power. There is no way around this. Once you raise the energy level on a spring piston gun, you also raise the level of abuse the gun takes - extra twang, recoil, vibration, hold sensitivity, scope breakage, etc. All that affects accuracy.

Here is the fact. There is no such a "magnum", even if this magnum is of a high quality, that can outshoot, accuracy-wise, a high quality medium powered springer. For instance, there is no such magnum of let's say 25 - 30 FPE at the muzzle that will outshoot an Air Arms TX200 that is only producing 18 FPE in .22 or HW97 of 15 FPE in .20 These guns can pick out squirrels out to 80 yards. Try to do the same with a "magnum"!


----------



## rscurtis

thanks Ambush
I'll look at the TX200 and the HW97.
I was reading in this fourm that the RWS93 (think 93) is a good gun, they went on to say that the RWS34 has the same stats but there was something cheeper about it like plastic instead of wood.
I don't know what you mite know about these gun.
Does air arms also make the HW97?
I want to look buy soon and want a gun that will help give a clean kill and not bouns off like the gun I am using now.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Oh man, RWS93, these are some old rifles. They were made in Spain by Cometa for RWS in Germany. Cometa 300 is what RWS93 really is. All this is not exactly German...although the quality was decent.

The truth is, an RWS34 comes with both wood and plastic stocks, it's around $200 and has a better trigger. Great inexpensive option. A .22 model will sure take care of your pest problem. It will outshoot ANY Gamo there is. The only Gamo I believe that is as accurate is CFX model.

HW is a German Weihrauch. Air Arms is the UK company. Two different things. These run between $450 - $600.

Good luck.


----------



## rscurtis

Thanks again Ambush for the info.
I know what a break barrel is and I like the way that works and may prefer it. But as I have been looking at the different guns I saw the slide action. 
How do you pump or cock the slide action.
Also what do you think about scopes? I have been that good with scopes and was thinking of just going with sights without a scope. All though may be a scope would be a good thing.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

rscurtis said:


> Thanks again Ambush for the info.
> I know what a break barrel is and I like the way that works and may prefer it. But as I have been looking at the different guns I saw the slide action.
> How do you pump or cock the slide action.
> Also what do you think about scopes? I have been that good with scopes and was thinking of just going with sights without a scope. All though may be a scope would be a good thing.


I am not sure what do you mean by a slide action? In spring piston powerplant guns, you have a break-barrel, under-lever, side-lever, and very rarely - over-lever.

Open sights or scopes - it's up to you. It will depend on your personal preference and main application. When going for a scope, make sure it's a spring gun rated which means it can do both, withstand bi-directional recoil and focus down to airgun distances.


----------



## rscurtis

thank again Amdush
I am going to stay with the break barrel.
I just put a new post asking about the rws 350 m I know what you said about the magnums but this gun is said to have come from the rws 34.
I have not checked to see if you responded post, I'll check.
hope to here from you here or there.


----------

